# [IM+] Changer le son des notifications push



## Gtagamer06 (28 Octobre 2010)

Salut !

Ma question est un peu spéciale, en fait je voudrais savoir s'il est possible via SSH ou autres de changer le son des notifications push(les notifications qu'on reçoit quand l'appli est fermée). Je m'explique, je voudrais mettre le son des SMS de l'iPhone, j'ai déjà le son en format MP3 que j'ai récupéré dans le dossier iTunes de mon Mac.

Demandez moi des détails si vous avez pas compris 

Merci d'avance


----------

